# Where's the TTS love?



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

As a previous owner of two GTIs and a 335i and the rabid online fandom for both, I guess I expected a little more of an online community for the TTS. 

Should I chock it up to a lack of interest in the modding community for this car or is the typical TTS driver beyond the age of tweaking?


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

They've all gone nuts over the RS since it came out, though I personally prefer my S.
There's still a few of us around


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Yeah,
I think us TTS owners are an even more rare breed.
I specifically wanted a DSG so my wife could also drive it. I was tired of driving a manual trans here in L A. I'd maybe have gone TTRS if I could get the DSG here in NA, but I'm really happy with the TTS.
I'm pissed for all the North American TTRS owners who couldn't get those euro seats with the awesome TT embossed upholstery......

I'm planning on slowly modding mine, I've got a long list of other things to deal with first.


----------



## thez19 (May 22, 2008)

Ill side with you as well as I am going from a 2010 bmw 135i to a 2012 TTS in May and the 1Addicts.com forums Ive used the past 2 years for my bimmer makes most audi forums look like ass. Namely in the size and organization as the 1 series site is JUST for the 1 series first off so theres no endless looking around for specifics, also theres plenty of traffic thru those forums even thou the 1 series is sort of a rare breed of sports car much like the TT is. I know theres a TT-Forum site specific to the TT but its a UK based site I believe so theres a lot of **** on there that doesnt quite work for me. 

Another thing I have yet to really find on the Audi forums is a decent classifieds area that gets traffic or used parts, wheels, etc.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Well....with the rareity of the car....there just aren't that many out there.....which I consider a good thing....you will rarely see yourself at a red light or at all for that matter....I sure love mine. And only did some minor things....


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm a big TTS fan. Had mine for 2.5 years. Did a few mods, and tracked it. Loved it. I still defend the DSG whenever someone criticizes it. I've just moved to the RS now, so that's my focus. 

I think the TTS is underated. Enjoy it.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

thez19 said:


> ... makes most audi forums look like ass...


Maybe the discussion gets spread out over too many sites?

As for the TTS. Got one. Love it. Not given it up. As for mods. No time in my life for that. The TTS is my parts-gettin' car.

Although, I might do some code upgrades at some point.


----------



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

Well it's nice to hear you guys are enjoying yours. I just found a cherry CPO-ed '09 at a dealership in NJ. I am having it shipped to me this week. Cannot wait! 


Do any of you have any feedback on the radio? I think mine has the stock Concert head unit. I was thinking about swapping it out for the Audi Nav. Should I go that route or aftermarket?


The z19...where are you at in Raleigh? Have you been to any of the Cars-N-Coffee?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I love my TTS (also would have waited for RS if it had DSG) and have it decently modded. Forgestar wheels, Meisterschaft valved exhaust, APR Stage I, EVOMS intake, Forge diverter valve, Neuspeed RSB, TTRS wing in carbon, TTRS grill and I am sure I am forgetting some things. Yes this forum is REALLY slow and all about the TTRS lately.


----------



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice car, SKNKWRX. 

Two things...
1.) What do you think about the APR Stage 1 flash?

2.) Do you have any pics of the TTRS grill on your car? I was thinking about making that my first mod.


Thanks.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

ERod1020 said:


> As a previous owner of two GTIs and a 335i and the rabid online fandom for both, I guess I expected a little more of an online community for the TTS.


Had mine for over a year now and while I would have preferred the RS (didn't realize that it would have been within my price range), the S version is plenty good with a flash. And I prefer the DSG over a manual, so that's a plus.

Stock exhaust is kinda tame but the car is great... drives like a rabid squirrel high on crack.










And I have yet to see another one around these parts.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Nothing on modding a TTS on this site? Are you kidding me? 

In the last month it's been all TTRS, but just check all the past entries by imodtts on this forum for ANYTHING you ever thought about in modding a TTS including the RS grill, wheels, brakes, coilovers, swaybars, APR Stage III, exhaust, you name it. 

Jason even has a beautifully photographed 14 part video series in hi-def talking about (and showing) each stage of the upgrade. 

But even I can answer the question about the APR Stage 1 flash in two words - NO BRAINER.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

The TTS is a hairdresser car and it's not worth modding !


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Stevelev said:


> The TTS is a hairdresser car and it's not worth modding !


Speaking of hairdressing, do you have any free appointment spots on thursday? I need a trim and maybe some colour.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MaXius said:


> Speaking of hairdressing, do you have any free appointment spots on thursday? I need a trim and maybe some colour.


Righto ... Short back 'n sides ??!? Gonna be tough squeezing that in considering different continents


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

MaXius said:


> Speaking of hairdressing, do you have any free appointment spots on thursday? I need a trim and maybe some colour.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Righto ... Short back 'n sides ??!?


I thought Mullets were popular down under?


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

the forum has been filled with the RS once they started coming into NA. 

i love my TTS, wouldnt mind an RS, but i dont regret my decision 

Jason's build thread and webisodes are amazing, but would be nice if we have more traffic on here about future/current TTS mods. 

as for the APR stage I- its f***ing AWESOME.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

No TT-RS NO CARE.


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

i also have a TTS) and i really loves that black beauty 










TTS rocks, off course TTRS is more powerful, but TTS is lighter )

up. forget spec list! 

APR: HPFP, chip [Stage2+]
Forge: Twincooler, DV, Blowoff
K&N intake
custom exhaust 3" with Magnaflow
methanol Snow perfomance
H&R coilovers


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I am modding my new TT-S with a lot of parts off my V6 so expect to see a load of carbon, big audio, new wheels and RS6 V10 brakes in bright orange very soon.
RS front end as I think it looks so much better than the TT-S one more aggressive 

So far I have REVO Stage 1, Forge Exhaust and DV, Shadow Gauge in OSIR O Pod Mono.

It will be updated via the Sunny D Build thread rather than have lots of threads


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

vikeis said:


> i also have a TTS) and i really loves that black beauty



This picture is SKNKWRX approved!


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> This picture is SKNKWRX approved!


 Thx


----------



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

SKNKWRX said:


> This picture is SKNKWRX approved!


Here here :beer: What a beaut!


----------



## thez19 (May 22, 2008)

Id love to see pics of yours guys engine mods like intakes and DV setups and also comments on them and their fitment and performance as well. Looking for **** for 2011+ TTS's.

And other Raleigh guy, I live up north in Wake forest actually, im not a city guy. i work at Margaux on Creedmore if u have any idea where that is, and you?


----------



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

I live in Cary and work in downtown Raleigh for Progress Energy.

Once you get your car you should meet up at Cars and Coffee on the first Saturday of the month in Brier Creek. It's a good time and we could always use more fine looking Euros.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

thez19 said:


> Id love to see pics of yours guys engine mods like intakes and DV setups and also comments on them and their fitment and performance as well. Looking for **** for 2011+ TTS's.
> 
> And other Raleigh guy, I live up north in Wake forest actually, im not a city guy. i work at Margaux on Creedmore if u have any idea where that is, and you?


----------



## Voyager1000 (Jun 30, 2011)

*EVOMS V-flow install*

Thanks for the pics SKNKWRX!

I installed the EVOMS intake on my car, but after seeing your photo I can tell I'm having an issue.

The intake did not come with any instructions, and Evolution motorsports has not returned my calls or e-mails, where I requested install instructions. It was an easy install anyways except I can't get the stock Ram Air scoop to align with the box as shown in your picture. I have a hose next to the engine cover that prevents the intake box from moving over and aligning with the scoop. did you just push the hose down below the box to get it to align? or did you have to do any additional routing on the scoop etc?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a nice progressive TT-S IMHO.

Raeder Motorsport wide body TT-S....on the Nordschleife.

Car has wide fenders front and rear, vented fenders at the front, further a vented bonnet, Carbon fiber race doors, TT RS rearspoiler, roll cage and 18" ATS GTR wheels.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Voyager1000 said:


> The intake did not come with any instructions, and Evolution motorsports has not returned my calls or e-mails, where I requested install instructions. It was an easy install anyways except I can't get the stock Ram Air scoop to align with the box as shown in your picture. I have a hose next to the engine cover that prevents the intake box from moving over and aligning with the scoop. did you just push the hose down below the box to get it to align? or did you have to do any additional routing on the scoop etc?


Wow, sounds like maybe someone in the US is now having the issues I had with their ill-designed box, which they refused to fix. I did get a reply, after months of hounding Ian. He's hopeless unless you can go there in person and corner him, methinks.

Besides that hose, on the other (rhs facing the front of the car) side, is the evoms box also rubbing against some wiring coming from the black box near the strut?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Not sure I love all the holes punched in the hood of the car above....where is a side shot?

Anyway, I cleaned my car for a local car show last Friday....some pics......


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Not sure I love all the holes punched in the hood of the car above....where is a side shot?
> 
> Anyway, I cleaned my car for a local car show last Friday....some pics......


Lowered?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> Lowered?


Yes, slightly.....H&R sport springs.....Neuspeed sway bars FRONT and rear! Magride....good combo.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Car looks agessive except where the fenders meet the bumper in front it doesnt line up. 

As far as the EVOMs I am less than thrilled with this product mine also came with no instruction for install or care and after repeated calls they emailed me the wrong instructions. I finally just figured it out myself but it was about a month until the top seal fell off and disappeared I am currently looking for a replacement.


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

vikeis said:


> i also have a TTS) and i really loves that black beauty


This is reaaallllyyy hot. 

I love my TTS too, when I was getting mine, they were just starting to accept orders for the RS. I thought about it.. but since the dealer couldnt guarantee a price, I chose TTS. Sometimes I wonder what it would've been like if I had chose the RS, or the 1M (another option that I considered). But I don't regret my choice one bit. The TTS with the APR stage 1 chip alone is amazing and really fun to drive. It's also perfect for the ****ty winter up here in michigan. I drove the family's bmw 335i for the summer a few years back, and I have to say the TTS has more "fun" factor in it. (although this may be because I was a horrible driver when i had the 335). Also I wouldnt be like any other kid in town driving their 3 series. so again I LOVE MY CAR  

just my 2cents.


----------



## ERod1020 (Aug 13, 2008)

kaiTTS said:


> This is reaaallllyyy hot.
> 
> I love my TTS too, when I was getting mine, they were just starting to accept orders for the RS. I thought about it.. but since the dealer couldnt guarantee a price, I chose TTS. Sometimes I wonder what it would've been like if I had chose the RS, or the 1M (another option that I considered). But I don't regret my choice one bit. The TTS with the APR stage 1 chip alone is amazing and really fun to drive. It's also perfect for the ****ty winter up here in michigan. I drove the family's bmw 335i for the summer a few years back, and I have to say the TTS has more "fun" factor in it. (although this may be because I was a horrible driver when i had the 335). Also I wouldnt be like any other kid in town driving their 3 series. so again I LOVE MY CAR
> 
> just my 2cents.


Good to hear kaiTTS, I'm trading up from an '08 335i to a TTS tomorrow actually. Early flight in the morning to NJ and a 8.5 hour first date with the new woman in my life. I'll enjoy it for the rest of the week and weekend before I focus on selling the 335i. 

(BTW if anyone knows anyone looking for a good deal on a CPO 335i sedan 6mt let me know.)

I'm not sure the flat-bottom steering wheel is going to make enough room for the car-boner I am going to have all day tomorrow.


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

ERod1020 said:


> Good to hear kaiTTS, I'm trading up from an '08 335i to a TTS tomorrow actually. Early flight in the morning to NJ and a 8.5 hour first date with the new woman in my life. I'll enjoy it for the rest of the week and weekend before I focus on selling the 335i.
> 
> (BTW if anyone knows anyone looking for a good deal on a CPO 335i sedan 6mt let me know.)
> 
> I'm not sure the flat-bottom steering wheel is going to make enough room for the car-boner I am going to have all day tomorrow.


hahaha congrats!! the one my family owned was an 08 too! but a convertible though. The 335i and the TTS are both great cars. one thing i noticed was that the DSG shifts faster, but the twin-turbo in the 335 is no joke too.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I do what I can, but I miss her dearly.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not normally a fan of blacked out cars, but this modded TT is perfection:


----------



## thez19 (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone else make a short ram intake setup for the mk2 TTS other than the Evoms? Also, hows the meistercraft exhaust sound inside and out? Basically just tell me everything u can about ur mods


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

thez19 said:


> Does anyone else make a short ram intake setup for the mk2 TTS other than the Evoms? Also, hows the meistercraft exhaust sound inside and out? Basically just tell me everything u can about ur mods


 Can try and contact Steve... 

http://modshack.info/ 

He is much more frequent on quattroworld.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

My wife's got TTS love too!


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

^^what size wheels are those?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

arm1tage said:


> My wife's got TTS love too!


 
I know she's your wife and you love her but I'd have to have a chat with her and tell her to "GET OFF THE HOOD OF MY CAR! That's aluminum and it dents easy!" Guess you can tell I'm single?:laugh:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Haha obviously you're single... I never tell the boss what to do!

AppleChilli: Wheels are Forgestar F14 in 18x9.5 +48. Great wheels even if a little soft...


----------



## Akin-TTS (Mar 22, 2012)

Watched the Webisode and registered right away. 

One more TTS lover this time from Turkey  

Changed my 2009 S2000 with a brand new TT-S 6 months ago. 
Love it so far , but cann't say its as fun as the S2K. 

Looking for some mods for this summer. 

My old Baby 










My New Baby


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

There are plenty of current and former TTS owners still here. I had a TTS for almost three years before getting my TTRS. I did the usual stuff, tune, minor mods, lowering springs, etc.

Good little car and I loved the DSG.


----------



## thez19 (May 22, 2008)

qtroCUB said:


> Can try and contact Steve...
> 
> http://modshack.info/
> 
> He is much more frequent on quattroworld.


Not sure, but im thinking all those intakes arent for the TT-S..

And "quattroworld is an even ****tier less-frequented forums than these..grr :banghead:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

thez19 said:


> Not sure, but im thinking all those intakes arent for the TT-S..
> 
> And "quattroworld is an even ****tier less-frequented forums than these..grr :banghead:


The TTS has almost an identical intake to the 3.2... If you contact Steve he will most likely work with you to design an application for the TTS. 











I tend to frequent there for maturity.


----------



## rn53 (Jun 4, 2011)

i've seen 2 cai's made for the tts, evoms and vf engineering


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> I'm not normally a fan of blacked out cars, but this modded TT is perfection:



Love this look.


----------

